# Meeting Your Kids New Boyfriend or Girlfriend



## ClassicRockr (Feb 20, 2015)

How did you handle it? Were there things about the new boyfriend or girlfriend that you really didn't like, like personality? ? Or, did you see the "perfect" person in the new guy/girl? What about, saying to your daughter or son (whispering in their ear), "ok, we have to talk later".  What about looks, income, vehicle, their family/parents? What about tattoo's and body piercings? 


How about the new guy or girl you introduced to your parents. How did your parents react? 

As for me, I only had one date in high school and that was for the After-Prom Party. The girl I took went to my church. Back then, I was a "skinny little runt" with pretty short (crew cut) hair. I sure didn't have the looks that some of the upper-classmen had.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

My younger son has been married twice and I've been pleased with both woman. I particularly liked my first DIL and still touch base with her from time to time. My older son is gay, but he's been in a permanent relationship for 20 years. I first thought his partner was a little shallow, but I've come to like and respect him over the years. So no losers in the family and I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

You're lucky, Josiah.  I have one DIL and she's a _really _annoying person.  It makes my family visits awkward as the rest of the family would rather not have to be around her but she's part of the package with my son and granddaughters.  Never figured out what my son ever saw in her. But I am nice to her.  She is the mother of my beloved granddaughters.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, to a point, my MIL wondered why her daughter/my wife would have me.  For one thing, my personality sure wasn't a low-keyed one. But, she sure liked it that I could cook and did for her and my wife. She told me, "you make the best mashed potatoes I've ever eaten". So, I took THAT as a "yes" from her about marrying her daughter. 

Now, the negative part was this........after wife and I returned from a rodeo, I was telling my MIL just how much her daughter was learning the sport of rodeo and being able to pick up the rodeo "lingo" that we spoke. My MIL looked at me and said, "why can't they, and you, just accept her for the way she is and not see the need to teach her anything?" I told her mom, "In order for her to be with me and around the rodeo family, she has to look and speak the part." MIL didn't really like hearing that, but accepted it. Actually, my wife really loved learning the sport and the "lingo" that went with it. I had her get rid of her old pointed cowboy boots and I got her a pair of Ariat Lace-Up Roper boots. I had a pair of my own. She loved the boots and they looked great on her. I'm just glad she wasn't into this "rhinestone nightclub cowgirl" look. And, she loved wearing a cowboy hat, to boot!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 21, 2015)

Anymore experiences with meeting your daughter or son's new boyfriend or girlfriend? What about you.........how did your parents handle it when you introduced a new dude or lady to them?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't know why this thread hasn't attracted more interest. Meeting your children's prospective partner is a classic sitcom theme filled with countless opportunities for things to go humorously wrong. I'm sure a lot of Forum member have some interesting tales to tell.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 21, 2015)

Gee, Josiah, I was thinking the same thing. But, then again, perhaps they don't want to tell about any horrible first-time meetings they've had. Like, "Oh my gosh, where on earth did you meet this person??" It can be either very good or very bad.



Josiah09 said:


> I don't know why this thread hasn't attracted more interest. Meeting your children's prospective partner is a classic sitcom theme filled with countless opportunities for things to go humorously wrong. I'm sure a lot of Forum member have some interesting tales to tell.


----------

